# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Te qeshim se bashku...

## pranvera bica

Kush di anekdota te ndryshme qe shkaktojne humor le t'na i percjelle tek kjo teme...

Ishte koha e luftes kunder analfabetizmit.Aktivistet e palodhur trokisnin porte me porte per te bere regjistrimin e atyre qe duhet te ndiqnin kurset e hapura per kete qellim;
Nje babaxhan hyri ne nje familje te madhe dhe mori t'i pyeste me radhe me defterin e hapur ne njeren dore dhe me kalemin kopjativ ne doren tjeter:
--E ke bere kursin kunder analfabetizmit?
-Jo,-u pergjigj i pari.
--Do ta bec,--i tha  babaxhani dhe fet ia  shenoi emrin ne tefter.
--Une po ,--tha tjetri.
--Ne rregull ,me ty s'kemi pune.
--Une di shkrim e kendim,--u pergjigj nje pjestar tjeter,kam bere universitetin ne France,jam doktor, di edhe gjuhe te huaja...
--Une te pyeta per kursin kunder analfabetizmit a e ke bere.Shkurt me thuaj  :perqeshje: o apo jo?
--Jo, ate s'e kam bere...
--Do ta bec!!!...

----------


## Tipiku

Ishte nje here nje ......
Edhe kaq.

----------


## pranvera bica

[QUOTE=Tipiku;3348360]Ishte nje here nje ... hero viking!... :Lulja3: 
Te pelqeu anekdota?

----------


## Tipiku

Edhe shkoj me dy shoke tek pijetorja
I thone shoket do na qerasesh ti se ne nuk kemi leke,
Po ere i thote Vikingu kam nje plane ok? Ok i thane ata
Futen brenda ne club edhe ulen ne tavolina te ndryshme.
Pine mire e mire e mire e mire shkon koha vone.
Vje kamarieri i thote te parit leket ju lutem!
I thote ky ti dhash mer vlla po nuk beso pyt ate atje per shokun e 2
Shkon kamarieri ke i dyti i thote me fal a mi dha leket ai atje?
Po ere i thote mbas atij ti dhash edhe une po nuk besove pyt Vikingun
Niset kamarieri per te Vikingu 
E ja pret Vikingu prej nga larg leni ato te dy se kan pagu po me sill mu kusurin 
 :perqeshje: 
Neser tjeter.

----------


## pranvera bica

Bukur Viking,bukur!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Kush di anekdota te ndryshme qe shkaktojne humor le t'na i percjelle tek kjo teme...
> 
> Ishte koha e luftes kunder analfabetizmit.Aktivistet e palodhur trokisnin porte me porte per te bere regjistrimin e atyre qe duhet te ndiqnin kurset e hapura per kete qellim;
> Nje babaxhan hyri ne nje familje te madhe dhe mori t'i pyeste me radhe me defterin e hapur ne njeren dore dhe me kalemin kopjativ ne doren tjeter:
> --E ke bere kursin kunder analfabetizmit?
> -Jo,-u pergjigj i pari.
> --Do ta bec,--i tha  babaxhani dhe fet ia  shenoi emrin ne tefter.
> --Une po ,--tha tjetri.
> --Ne rregull ,me ty s'kemi pune.
> ...


të lumtë Vera dhe përgëzime për temën.
Humori është gjë e mirë. Kemi nevojë për vitamina.
Më kujtohet shumë vite më parë e pata dëgjuar Filip Cakulin tek tha: një e qeshur jep vitamina sa të hash një limon të tërë!

----------


## ganimet

> Kush di anekdota te ndryshme qe shkaktojne humor le t'na i percjelle tek kjo teme...
> 
> Ishte koha e luftes kunder analfabetizmit.Aktivistet e palodhur trokisnin porte me porte per te bere regjistrimin e atyre qe duhet te ndiqnin kurset e hapura per kete qellim;
> Nje babaxhan hyri ne nje familje te madhe dhe mori t'i pyeste me radhe me defterin e hapur ne njeren dore dhe me kalemin kopjativ ne doren tjeter:
> --E ke bere kursin kunder analfabetizmit?
> -Jo,-u pergjigj i pari.
> --Do ta bec,--i tha  babaxhani dhe fet ia  shenoi emrin ne tefter.
> --Une po ,--tha tjetri.
> --Ne rregull ,me ty s'kemi pune.
> ...


Te lumt pena ..sa kom qesh me lot :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## pranvera bica

Ishin vitet e para pas clirimit.Ne ushtri mobilizoheshin  rekrute te rinj! Kapterit i kishin thene t'i pyeste rekrutet me radhe se cfare arsimi kishin kryer.Po te kishte ndonje qe te  kishte  mbaruar
Normalen e Elbasanit, ta nxirte menjane.Ata nuk do te mereshin ushtare,sepse shteti i ri kishte nevoje per kuadro te arsimuar.
 Dhe kapteri ashtu po bente.Kishte nxjerre tavolinen perjashta,kishte hapur nje goxha  regjister permbi te.Ne krahun e djathte kishte peshoren ku do te peshoheshin rekrutet dhe pak me tutje priste berberi me gershere ne dore...
--E ke  "Ormalen" ti,--pyeste kapteri.
--Jo.
--Tenosu ne kanar!
--E ke 'Ormalen " ti, ?
--Jo.
--Tenosu ne kanar!
--Ti tjetri e ke?
--E kam.
--Ti dil menjane.
--Po ti bukurosh?
--Une kam mbaruar universitetin.Jam inxhinjer.
--C'me parrallis keshtu? Te pyeta e ke "Ormalen" e Elbasanit?
--Jo.
--Atehere c'pret?  Tenosu ne kanar!

----------


## Busy Girl

Ai: Zemer t dua ...
Ajo: hahahahahaha ...
Ai: Zemer t dua shum ...
Ajo: hahahahahaha ...
Ai: T kam jet ...
... Ajo: hahahahahahaha ...
Ai: Zemer t kam bler 1 unaz me diamant ...
Ajo: Me verte zemer ...
Ai: hahahahahahahahahaha ...


Bie nr privat. Pergjigjet vajza. Vajza: Alo?.. Djali: Je e lidhur?... Vajza: Jo, pse?... Djali: Si jo? une jam i dashuri jot, mtheve ♥zemren... Vajza: Me fal shpirt, mendova mos ishte vllai.... Djali: Po vllai jam, ta tregoj un, kur t'vish n'shpi..... :P

----------


## pranvera bica

> Ai: Zemer t dua ...
> Ajo: hahahahahaha ...
> Ai: Zemer t dua shum ...
> Ajo: hahahahahaha ...
> Ai: T kam jet ...
> ... Ajo: hahahahahahaha ...
> Ai: Zemer t kam bler 1 unaz me diamant ...
> Ajo: Me verte zemer ...
> Ai: hahahahahahahahahaha ...
> ...


Hahaha sa kam qeshur!Bukur Busy! :Lulja3:

----------


## Tipiku

Erdhi e sotmja  :buzeqeshje: 

Nje here nje Oficer mendonte se e tradhetonte gruja  :i ngrysur: 
E ca te bote ky kur te shkonte ne sherbim me ke ta lente ate ?
I erdhi nje ide ,
Vajti me nje dyqan papagajsh edhe pyet dua papagallin me te mire i thote shitses ate qe ti tregon te gjitha cfare shef.
Po i thote shitsja kemi nje qe eshte me i miri por ka nje problem te vogel!
Ca ka i thote Oficeri?
Po ja ngaqe i tregonte te gjitha dikush ja prehu kembet dhe ai mbahet 
Tani vetem nga Organi seksual i tij.
O i thote Ofeciri ky nuk o problem sa leke ben bjere e dua.
E mer Oficerin edhe i thote papagallit une do shkoj me sherbim ti shiko cben gruja.
Ok ok.
Vjen Oficeri nga sherbimi 
Sa vjen shkon te papagalli he i thote cfare ke pare.
Kam pare qe erdhi nje burre i tha.
Po tjeter i thote oficeri?
Hyri ne dhome dhe hoqi pantallonat.
Ouuuuuuu po gruja cfare beri e pyt oficeri?
Hoqi fustanin i thote papagalli.
Po pastaj i thote oficeri cfare ndodhi me tej?
Nuka pash mo gjo se rash me koke mbrapsh pa ndjenja i tha papagalli  :perqeshje: 

Neser tjeter.....

----------


## pranvera bica

Neser do ju tregoj dhe une nje me papagall!

----------


## Tipiku

Erdhi dita per sot  :buzeqeshje: 
*Si e pesoi nga Kurioziteti*

Njeri kalonte rrugen befas me nje rrugice 
Ishte nje murr i sterlarte dhe shkruhej ne nje pllake :
Shtepia e te Semurve Psiqik

Nga ata tjeter degjoheshin te gjithe ne korr
Trembedhjet, Trembedhjet, Trembedhjet, Trembedhjet
Kuriozi gjen nje vrime sa syri ne mure edhe vendos te shikoj ca behej nga ana tjeter?
Kur vjen nje shkop mu ne sy.
Katermbedhjet, Katermbedhjet, Katermbedhjet, Katermbedhjet.


Kujdes nga Kurioziteti.

----------


## Tipiku

Shkon njoni nje here edhe theret nje shoke qe e
Kishte shpine ne kate 5
O filono o filono
Del ky ne dritare ho mer?
Ec pak posht.
Shkon ky posht
E pyt ky tjetri a ke cigare?
Hajde hajde i thote pak siper
Shkojn te dy
Sa shkojn tek dera i thote ej skom cigare  :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

Dy shoke po ecnin rruges pasi kishin pire pak ne klub. Njeri fillon dhe filozofon

- E di qe cdo gje qe shikojme nuk eshte reale? Gjithcka eshte nje iluzion. Dhe kur prekim dicka, ne nuk e prekim me verte, po vetem kujtojme se e prekim, pasi cdo gje eshte fallco, nuk ekziston.

- Po pse s'thua ti ore? - ja kthen tjetri. - Ma paska hedhur ai shitesi atere qe me mori 200 mij lek per tapetin qe bleva

----------


## Busy Girl

Dy shoke, nje kosovar dhe nje tirans, ishin ulur ne kafe dhe po benin muhabet. Kur ra llafi te emrat kosovare.

- Po si i zgjidhni emrat e kalamojve ju? - e pyet tiransi

- Varet se ku lind femija bre - i thot kosovari. - Po ka lind ne atdhe, ja vem emrin Atdhe, po ka lind ne mergim ja vem emrin Mergim.

- Ouuu - thot tiransi i habitur. - Po sikur me lind kalamoni ne avion duke shku ne mergim, si ja boni?

- E qujm Fluturim

Nexhoja ishte tuj ecë ka rruga e rusit, tuj sha e tuj ba. Nji djalë i thotë:
- Ç'a ke mor Nexho?
Nexhoja: - Jam ngat'rru me policinë.
Djali: - Po pse mor Nexho?!
Nexhoja: - Kishte kalu mikrobuzi afër shpisë dhe ma kishin marrë gardalinën në ballkon.
Djali: - Mos mor po tesh?
Nexhoja: - Kam frikë se tash pom' transferojnë ndoj katund...
Djali: - Pse mor ç'a ju ka ba gardelina?
Nexhoja: - E kishin xanë tuj k'ndu kangë sllave..

----------


## Lexuesi_

Te Dentisti.

Doktori : Hape gojen
Gruja: Te faleminderit doktor.
Doktori: Po pse me falenderon.
Gruja: Sepse burri me thot gjithe mbylle.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

Ishin njeher partizanet edhe duke luftuar me gjermanin 
njeri nga partizanet i hyp frika ne palce aq sa i mbush 
dhe i vjen era e asaj qe beri edhe e pyet shokun e tij o 
Naim cfare ere ka gjaku
ai :perqeshje: o psho mor po lufto
Po cfrae ere ka more ma thuaj
ai: era m...
po pse sthua ti more qe une qekam plagosur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tipiku

Kjo o e vertet

Shkon nje goce ke dentisti
Edhe sa hap gojen e pyt dentisti
Ku i ke mbush dhembet
Goca i kishte mbushur ne turqi

Imagjinoji si ju pergjigj me goje hapur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Nje polic kishte dale shetitje nga parku me te dashuren....
Polici ishte pak si i mefshet e nuk i bente te dashures asgje.Vajza e gjore  dha e dha dhe u mbeshtet mbas nje peme dhe po mendohej!...Lart ne peme kishte plot zogj qe ciceronin dhe nena ushqente zocken e saj duke ia futur ushqimin me sqep ne goje! Vajza per te shfrytezuar momentin i thote te dashurit te saj polic...
--A puthemi dhe ne si ata zogjte lart ne peme...?
--Jo moj,-- i thote   i dashuri polic...
--Do hipi une deri atje lart ne peme per   " nje te puthur"...

----------

